# feeding 4 month old puppy adult food



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

So 2 months ago we added my male's full sister to our home. She is currently 4 months old. She was on Kirkland puppy food when we got her but since we let our membership lapse I can't buy that food. We were originally just bringing her home to test her out (I didn't think Jerry Lee would allow a puppy in the home) so I just picked up a little bag of Purina one. Well she got pretty comfortable here pretty quickly so we decided to keep her. I noticed Wal-Mart has a new grain free fished based food that is all life stages so I thought that would be perfect because Jerry needs grain free fish based food. Well unfortunately that didn't work for our new baby (Sophia) so we put her back on Purina one and our other digs are finishing the other food. Now Sophia did well on Dearborn holistic which is all life stages but my schnauzer doesn't do well on it. I usually feed TOTW but that is for maintenance. At what age would it be ok for me to switch Sophia to the TOTW?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I would keep her on the puppy chow until she is 18 months old.


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

Well we do plan on keeping her on something suitable for puppies but hopefully better than Purina one. But the grain free we found at Wal-Mart messed her up good so right now I want to keep her on Purina one because she is doing well on it. With the pure balance food she was having urinating problems which I thought was her having housebreaking issues but I work at a vet clinic as a tech and asked my boss he put two and two together right away and said to put her back on the Purina one. Once I did that her issues went away immediately that day she stopped drinking bowls and bowls of water and she hasn't had one more accident in the house.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I put all mine on adult kibble right from very young around 3 to 4 months. It is essential you grow your puppy slowly and adult food typically doesn't have as high fat and protein than puppy kibble so a lot of dogs grow nicely on it.


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

Harry and Lola said:


> I put all mine on adult kibble right from very young around 3 to 4 months. It is essential you grow your puppy slowly and adult food typically doesn't have as high fat and protein than puppy kibble so a lot of dogs grow nicely on it.


So even if the food says for maintenance would it be ok for her? Lots of people suggest putting her on adult food but the food my other two eat the bag says for maintenance, I'm just curious if it's ok to put her on that our just try to find an all life stages food they can all eat?


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

Looking at TOTW's website this is all life stages but isn't the calcium content too high? 
Taste of the Wild Mobile


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Totw calcium is pretty much the highest toucan go without being too much. Why not try Fromm large breed puppy, or go straight to 4 star grain free Fromm


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thewretched said:


> Totw calcium is pretty much the highest toucan go without being too much. Why not try Fromm large breed puppy, or go straight to 4 star grain free Fromm
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I looked at fromm but we can't get it locally and my husband doesn't want to have their food shipped. Especially if we don't know if they will do well on it. If we knew they tolerated it he would probably say ok. But his one request is that we don't order the animal's food. I'll have to talk to him about trying it though because when I was checking about Sophia's problem fromm was the food that I kept hearing came highly recommended.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Vet said; puppy food is a rip off. I still used it but now use Kirkland Chicken and rice, with home cooked mix. I think he made a reference to protein and carb ratio ?

When my father was practicing law in 1960, they fed the mutt Cornflakes and milk, because they did not have the funds. The dog lived 15 years.. Candy, my puppy !!! :wub: :wub: :wub:

Grandmother, used to have a cow when Candy grabbed my baby bottle in her teeth and ran with it, like the germs would kill me...


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

jewels04 said:


> I looked at fromm but we can't get it locally and my husband doesn't want to have their food shipped. Especially if we don't know if they will do well on it. If we knew they tolerated it he would probably say ok. But his one request is that we don't order the animal's food. I'll have to talk to him about trying it though because when I was checking about Sophia's problem fromm was the food that I kept hearing came highly recommended.



I had a hard time finding it locally, I had to use Fromm's website and type in my zip code and it showed local stores that sold it I didn't know existed, try that
http://frommfamily.com/retailers/usa

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I feed Fromm LBP or puppy. Totw calcium too high. 
I won't switch to adult/ALS until 12-18 months

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Whether you feed adult or puppy has to do with the calcium / phosphorous ratio. Some adult foods are fine for puppies, others are not. I don't feed TOTW to puppies.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Harry and Lola said:


> I put all mine on adult kibble right from very young around 3 to 4 months. It is essential you grow your puppy slowly and adult food typically doesn't have as high fat and protein than puppy kibble so a lot of dogs grow nicely on it.



We do mostly the above. I do mix about 25% high quality 'puppy food' in with it though. I may not have to do this, just hedging towards the extra nutrition.


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

sourdough44 said:


> We do mostly the above. I do mix about 25% high quality 'puppy food' in with it though. I may not have to do this, just hedging towards the extra nutrition.


Maybe I should try this. Right now I don't want to change up anything. Her urinating and drinking issues have improved so right now I want her to recover from that before I switch her, or attempt to switch her.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

jewels04 said:


> So even if the food says for maintenance would it be ok for her? Lots of people suggest putting her on adult food but the food my other two eat the bag says for maintenance, I'm just curious if it's ok to put her on that our just try to find an all life stages food they can all eat?


An all stages one might be good for all, you will have to watch your puppy to make sure she is slowly and steadily putting on weight. Up to about 20 weeks you would want her gaining about 1.5 to 2 pounds a week then about 1 to 1.5 pounds etc.


----------

